# Oh no!!!



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So i bought a bubble tip anenome yesterday and it was moving around the tank finding its home finally at around 9 it seemed to have found its spot or so i thought and when i woke up this morning he was half sucked into the intake on my AC...most of him made it past but some of him was kinda shredded. So i gently took him off there with my fish cleaning credit card and for the most part he does look good but like i said earlier some of him did get shredded. Mostly just a few bubble tips...

Now my questions are do you think he survived at all (even remotely possible) and second how can I stop this from happening again?

What a horrible start to my day. Still new to SW and this was my first anenome or coral of any kind....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about what happened. 
You should probably try putting a foam/sponge prefilter on your intake. I use Eheim foam/sponge prefilters that you can get at any Big Al's.
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...-Filter-Cartridge_9975297_102.html?tc=default
--
Paul


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so what is the resiliency of an anenome...
also a side question...is AC carbon pakcages the same as activated carbon from lets say marineland black diamond...b/c i know that anenomes when stressed or injured release toxins into the water column i wabt ot make sure i am nullifying them thru Carbon and WC


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

if it's not badly damaged... should heal. there have been a few that moved into powerheads and survive over on nano-reef. 

not exactly sure what the owners did though. probably fed it really well and let it do it's thing.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

My experience with anemones is that you can pretty much tell how they're doing by their mouth. If it is gaping open, things are pretty bad. If it is gaping open and inverted, get ready to start fishing it out. But if it is reasonably closed, and its pedicle (foot) is attached to something, just leave it alone.
And don't try to feed it for a few days - in my experience, feeding an anemone that's not doing so well, can push it over the edge.
But definitely consider the sponge!
good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Iv cut one in half b4.

It should be fine unless its been grinded.

But you dont want that to happen again,
But a sponge on the intake of your ac, untill it finds a place it likes, Give it a week.

As for toxins, A large water change should give you a peice of mind


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Go to this site and READ:
http://www.karensroseanemones.net/

Great information about keeping anemones. In the future, turn off the powerhead and let the anemone get out itself.

Also, you have a very picky creature in your tank that has the potential of doing alot of damage... I think you need to do more research

There is a section on powerhead protection on there, which should be anyones main concern if they are getting a anemone


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

sorry for the lond delay on the update but after doing daily water changes for about 3 days and rectifying the AC intake with a cut up sponge, the BTA seems to be okay and eating quite nicely. He has found a home to finish recovering as he was a little shredded but overall i think i got lucky...and thanks for the site...quite the wealth of knowledge


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yippee, glad he's ok


----------

